# Cameron Cove- Indian Rocks Beach



## cpnuser (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a unit at Cameron Cove on Hold.  Has anyone been there lately?  Last review was about a year & a half ago.   Sounds like some of the items in units could be replaced or updated.  The units sound spacious.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 4, 2012)

It has been a while since I've been to the resort, but I like Indian Rocks Beach. I read that they are refurbishing the beach again. I remember we went there one year and there was almost no beach. The next year, after refurbishment, it was wide and beautiful. We're booked there for December.

Sheila


----------



## wcfr1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I havent gone and looked myself but I read that Tropical Storm Debby washed about 20 feet of beach away.


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm pretty interested in that resort as well. When I went to book it for our November trip, it was there one second, then gone a minute later. We ended up at Coral Reef Beach Resort.


----------



## Bigbird130 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Cameron Cove*

I stayed there last year from  1-8 Oct and they were redoing the units.
A little noisy but no other problems
Everyone was very friendly and it was not crowded at all
The pool was great as was the hot tub and the beach was right out your door
The porch was a little small but everything was very roomy
As a matter of fact I'm going back this year!!!
Got lucky


----------



## BevL (Aug 13, 2012)

I wrote one of the reviews.  We didn't really care that the unit was not granite countertops and stainless steel appliances, but as I said in my review, it was the literally threadbare and holey sheets and just lack of basic (cheap) kitchen amenities that we didn't care for.  Hopefully they'll address that if they're spending some money.

But as I also said in my review, the beach is great, the people were nice, the units were large and clean.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 13, 2012)

*Nice Place.  Great Gulf Location.*

At Cameron Cove, the attraction is the location rather than the amenities. 

We stayed there during a chilly & windy early January week a few years ago.  The place is right smack on the beach -- couldn't ask for a nicer beachfront location.  Our 2BR unit was very large but dated & the furnishings (by Orlando timeshare standards) semi-shabby, although everything was nice & clean & worked OK.  

It struck us that the Cameron Cove most likely was built as straight residential condos, then converted to timeshares after construction was underway or completed.  (It has more storage closet space than we would expect in a vacation resort timeshare condo.)  There is no clubhouse, also no timeshare tours -- very much different from the Orlando timeshare scene, which is lavish in comparison. 

Details of our week at Cameron Cove are in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

